# recall goes out the window



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

i have two V's. Foxie who is 4 and Vino who is 2. We are always going off leash for hikes and walks. Sometimes (rarely) we encounter people who sometimes have dogs. Sometimes we encounter wild animals. This is when my recall goes out the window. My normal whistle calls or name calls have zero effect, i mean ZERO. I cannot control them, they run at the person and their dog and bark and bark and bark and bark and bark and bark and bark. I cannot catch them and i cannot tell the other person they are friendly because 1, they cannot hear me over the barking and 2, they obviously do not seem very friendly. It drives me insane. Today i got so frustrated i threw my nice whistle in anger after a instance encountering a woman walking her dog. Her dog was friendly and she was as well, but here comes my two maniac Vs barking their heads off circling them. If its a deer or a turkey, Foxie takes off and wont come back. Even in our back yard, if a stranger comes near the fence, same thing. If the mailman comes to the door, same thing. I recently went to an 8 week training for Vino because of anxiety around others and after all that money and time at and away from the training, he can now walk on a choker...wonderful. Any ideas would be great.
-extremely sad/frustrated/angered-
FoxTrot


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Training collar time. They have learned they can ignore you. 

They can not ignore a training collar.

You'll have to learn how to use it correctly.

It really is as simple as that at this point. They are not puppies anymore.

Have them wear them even if you never use it. 

RBD


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

I know a lot of people are against them but I'd suggest an e-collar in this situation. We have 2 v's and have e-collars for each of them with one remote that controls both (individual or both at once). We only use it for these types of situations. 

Our older boy had great recall, even in these types of situations, but he's reverted back to some bad habits thanks to his little sister. Mine don't bark at people or other dogs, but like yours, they do sometimes run up and happen upon someone or something they shouldn't and recall is all but lost.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

I posted this at the same time as RBD so I just now read his comment. We put the collars on ours for all off-leash walks but rarely have a need to use them.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

I strongly suggest trying an E Collar. It has worked wonders on my guys recall. I was having similar problems with Kauzy. Once conditioned to the collar, it turned him into a very attentive pup. When he does get into "chase mode" its easy to buzz him to help him get his head back in the game

I think we all hit the reply button at the same time. I rarely have to buzz him anymore, but he wears his collar all the time off lead. To him, the collar means adventure time


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Foxtrot,

Sounds like we all have the plan for you. Great minds think alike. 8)

RBD


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

are there any specific brands that are recommended? after the "bad hare day" the other week along with a couple of other episodes I'm leaning towards getting one for when the red mist descends on Ruby..


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,3512.msg24790.html#msg24790

try this thread


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Put them back on the check cord, and introduce/reintroduce the eCollar,if necessary.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

I believe Tritronics and Sportdog make the best field e collars. This is a good place to research.

http://www.gundogsupply.com/dog-training-collars.html


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm one of those people that won't use an e collar on my pup. I don't judge that do though. However you could go back to using the check - training lead and take your pups to a busy park and just work on recall over and over and over again. Since you have two you might need to have another person work one while you work the other. A very consistent whistle each time.


----------



## johnnywiggla (Sep 30, 2012)

My boys 4.5 months now and his recall is nonexistent :-[
No matter what I try, loads of training he just dosnt want to know, even in the garden and its even worse out doors off lead walking :-\
So much so that he chased a car in a forest car park yesterday and would not stop/come back


----------



## Rooster59 (Dec 23, 2012)

E-collar.

Most times I don't have to take the controller with me for our three V's. I put their collars on, show them my cell phone, and they think I'm in complete control.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Hahaha.... That's funny. 
Rooster, you could just give a cell phone to each dog. And with a share plan, save money on long distance calls if they decide to bolt. 

Mine wears an ecollar as well, battery is dead most of the time. But when chared, I get him. Point is, he never knows when. In any case there is a limit. If he still fails, I hoof it after him and revoke his off leash privileges and train some more. 

And finally, I find the ecollar more humane than yelling or swinging at the boy. Yelling will floor him for the rest of the day while with the ecollar he thinks I must have really long hands.


----------



## johnnywiggla (Sep 30, 2012)

I've been thinking about it ???


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

I wear 14 E=collars 24-7 ;D

as training is slow for me 

Rudy lights me up like a Xmas tree  

:'(my Ex used it like the wines she slugged

Where was the love? lol


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Re: recall goes out the window*



born36 said:


> I'm one of those people that won't use an e collar on my pup. I don't judge that do though. However you could go back to using the check - training lead and take your pups to a busy park and just work on recall over and over and over again. Since you have two you might need to have another person work one while you work the other. A very consistent whistle each time.


I'm with you. I do not use one and I walk mine off lead almost everywhere. Yesterday we walked off lead to do the Christmas shopping. Run free in parks and on ovals, heel off leash when asked. Sat patiently outside each shop I visit, in same spot when I come out. Usually getting love from strangers. Never needed an ecollar. Why? I'm a bum so have plenty of time. Time, patience, repetition and consistency are the keys. It can be done successfully without an ecollar. Up to you, your dog, your choice to use electrodes on it.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

We've been using ours for nearly a year now.

I'm glad we got one. Mischa's recall has always been very good, so no need to shock her for that. I use the tone feature to silently bring her to my side. A year later, I still smile every time.

She still picks and chooses which day she will eat dog poop, so we continue to use the collar for that. It's funny, she actually listened to every "leave-it" and "drop" on yesterdays run, and I thought I had buzzed her a couple times during. When we got back, I realized that the collar was off... lol She was just having a good day. 

As for emergency situations, I can't think of any in the past year, other than a big one that my g/f had last week.
She was at the park playing fetch with Mischa, far from the road, which is usually fine as Mischa stays near enough to see, and listens very well.
There is a steep hill that leads to a semi-main road and they were there during rush hour and daylight was dimming. 
Mischa followed a squirrel down this hill, totally out of sight. My g/f called, and used the tone button with no response. She zapped her, and up popped Mischa's head, running back to her.

If a little zap on the neck can save a dog from being hit by a car when we are in an area that we think is safe, it is worthwhile zapping them imo.
This park is across the road from our home, and we've called Mischa off squirrels many times in the past. This was the first time she chased one to the road.


----------



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

any brand out there known to be good with two dogs/collars?


----------



## city_dog (Feb 16, 2012)

Mischa said:


> If a little zap on the neck can save a dog from being hit by a car when we are in an area that we think is safe, it is worthwhile zapping them imo.


Agreed!
I use an e-collar on Sammy. I have the SportDog 700M - it's waterproof which is fantastic, since our off-leash adventures don't need to be stopped by the rain. It's also expandable up to 3 dogs...

http://www.amazon.ca/SportDOG-SportTrainer-700m-Remote-Trainer/dp/B004UORJ3S/ref=pd_sim_sbs_k_2

I rarely nick her. If I do, it's on level 2. I usually only use the tone. It's enough to break her attention. Plus it saves me from shouting...

There are limited places that you can legally have your dog off-leash here in Canada so if you let your dog off-leash somewhere it's not supposed to be, you want to be SURE that they come back to you.
I don't feel badly for using it, because it's for her safety.


----------

